

IRC bot that monitors server. - bsdpunk
http://bsdpunk.blogspot.com/2009/07/perl-tutorial-on-setting-up-server.html

======
jacquesm
I quote the article:

"The second one is more mischevious and runs any command you wish on the
server by saying in the private channel the word system and then the command
as in:system cat /etc/passwd . The second one can also run the slow loris DOS
attack which affects versions of apache below 2.2.8 and some versions of squid
proxy server. This DOS attack can take down small servers with only one
machine running them, the second bot will not be revealed in this post but the
next post."

Great, we really need more ddos tools out in the wild.

